

Google leaves 60 percent of Android phones under Threats - cyberkendra
http://www.cyberkendra.com/2015/01/google-leaves-60-percent-of-android.html

======
jpetersonmn
Title should read "Telephone carriers leave 60% of Android phones under
threats."

